# bakit ko pahihirapan ang sarili



## AskLang

*Bakit ko pahihirapan ang sarili ko sa ganyan.*

Why would I bother/burden ...? sounds not exact to me.

I would appreciate it for someone to translate for me.

Thank you.


----------



## biankita

*Bakit ko *- Why should I
*papahirapan and sarili ko *- make myself suffer/go through trouble/burden myself
*sa ganyan *- with that kind of thing.

Pretty much translates to:

*Why should I got through all that trouble for something like that?*


----------



## Cracker Jack

AskLang said:


> *Bakit ko pahihirapan ang sarili ko sa ganyan.*
> 
> Why would I bother/burden ...? sounds not exact to me.
> 
> I would appreciate it for someone to translate for me.
> 
> Thank you.



Why would I give myself a hard time with that?

Why would I be hard on myself about that?


----------

